# Prophecy



## Book Cook (Dec 30, 2015)

I've stumbled on this article:  

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/esp_shipton01.htm

What do you think about it? Does it ring true? Could it really have been written way back in the 15th century? And does it spell bad news for us in the near future?

If it really _was_ written in the 15th century, it is fairly accurate and with little circumlocution and is pretty direct as far as prophecies go. It's even starkly specific in that it reveals how feminism will separate the genders (which is in the process of happening).

I'm mostly skeptical about these things, but this thing chilled me to the bone.


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for this. I can see a lot of potential, story wise.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 30, 2015)

It's complete BS, just like Nostradamus, Edgar Cayce, and all the rest. The website you linked to was put up by Delphi Associates which is operated by Sean David Morton who has been sued by the government to the tune of $11.5 million for telling investors he can predict the stock market's future.


----------



## Book Cook (Dec 30, 2015)

Terry D said:


> It's complete BS, just like Nostradamus, Edgar Cayce, and all the rest. The website you linked to was put up by Delphi Associates which is operated by Sean David Morton who has been sued by the government to the tune of $11.5 million for telling investors he can predict the stock market's future.



Are you saying, then, that these prophecies were written in our time and ascribed to some possibly invented person in the past?


----------



## dither (Dec 30, 2015)

I've just seen a news-clip online regarding an 800 year old mobile phone, proof that time-travel does exist.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 30, 2015)

You can find a bit on her here ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_Shipton

... so it looks like her predictions have simply been added after the fact, yes.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 30, 2015)

Book Cook said:


> Are you saying, then, that these prophecies were written in our time and ascribed to some possibly invented person in the past?



What I'm saying is that is easy to look at these poetic descriptions and, in retrospect, apply meaning to them that wasn't really there. Frauds like Morton have used this ploy for many years, but I'm not going to get into a debate about prophecy and fortune telling.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 30, 2015)

I hope the world ends soon -- I won't have to pay off my creditors.


----------



## dither (Dec 30, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I hope the world ends soon -- I won't have to pay off my creditors.



Well,
i DO think that the world is on a downward slope i really do.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 30, 2015)

Well, fancy me turning up here in the nick of time, if you get my drift. I'm currently putting together my own website on the subject of precognition at MensTemporum.UK, but it doesn't exist yet. Yes, I'm making a prediction about the future. _Mens Temporum _means "Mind of Times" roughly speaking. What I believe is quite another matter though. The website is simply a place to document my own experiences in the last few years. I'll leave it to others to form their own opinions. 

I took a look at that website mentioned in the OP and some of the claims are fairly standard. The idea of the two hemispheres of the brain treating time differently is the genuine psychological understanding of its workings and very recent research does indicate that quantum effects do figure in the activities of some biological cells. Quantum entanglement, which Einstein called "spooky action at a distance" (well okay, "spukhafte Fernwirkung" to be precise), works equally well across a distance of time _in any direction _and the mathematics does support the possibility of a quantum experiment predicting the behaviour of such entangled particles in the future. That doesn't necessarily mean that any information can be passed across time though. There is also the mathematics to deny that possibility. Nevertheless psychics do see quantum entanglement as their hope for a better image in society and use it as a stock argument nowadays. As mentioned in my profile, I'm the mathematician who chose _not_ to go to study at Cambridge in 1962-63, the other one who did being Stephen Hawking, so you'd have to consult him on the details of the maths. 

If my own experience is any guide, and I did write an entire novel as a textbook on the subject without realising it, predictions are more likely to bear conceptual relationships to later events than point to them accurately. In other words they tend to be _preconceptions_, which aren't quite the same thing. Those Mother Shipton predictions seem too precise compared to the vaguer writings of Nostradamus. Writing predictions cryptically makes sense to avoid upsetting the history of society and, if society happens to be that way inclined, to avoid being accused of witchcraft. If Nostradamus did have any real skills, and that is a big "if", at least he was diplomatic enough to be sufficiently cryptic with what he wrote. 

There is certainly some tantalising evidence around that suggests that some limited form of precognition, evolved as a survival aid over millions of years, may exist in many animals, but that is apparently linked with emotions if it exists at all and nobody can remain passionate about movements in the stock exchange for any significant length of time in reality. 

Regarding my website, the Society for Psychical Research, the oldest organisation in the UK collating case files on such matters and investigating them, has offered to include it in their social network so that the right people, whatever their own beliefs, can consider what it contains for themselves. I have no expectations that that will get my novel published though, not in the foreseeable future anyway.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 30, 2015)

Terry D said:


> It's complete BS, just like Nostradamus, Edgar Cayce, and all the rest. The website you linked to was put up by Delphi Associates which is operated by Sean David Morton who has been sued by the government to the tune of $11.5 million for telling investors he can predict the stock market's future.



Please take a look at the following: 

http://hoaxes.org/archive/permalink/mother_shipton 

* * *​


----------



## aj47 (Dec 30, 2015)

dither said:


> Well,
> i DO think that the world is on a downward slope i really do.



Indeed.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 30, 2015)

dither said:


> Well,
> i DO think that the world is on a downward slope i really do.



When was the high point we are supposedly migrating down-hill from?


----------



## dither (Dec 30, 2015)

Interesting question TD.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 30, 2015)

Depends on whom you ask.  I think the high point was sometime when the media reported actual news and not celebrity gossip, sports, and true crime.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 30, 2015)

dither said:


> Well,
> i DO think that the world is on a downward slope i really do.



I do not share that view. I believe we and our world are part of the great evolutionary plan of life. Therefore, we are constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 30, 2015)

Terry D said:


> When was the high point we are supposedly migrating down-hill from?



Well, the good old days of the hunter-gatherers could be a candidate. Maybe the turning point was when the idea that land could be owned became popular. I understand that the US has even unilaterally decided that owning land beyond the Earth is now a legal right for their residents. It would be unfair to blame it all on Mark Twain though as he was only echoing a long-felt belief. Once you own the whole hill the only way is down.


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2015)

Book Cook I would like to go of on a tangent here and give you a prediction....two birds will change your life...


----------



## Terry D (Dec 30, 2015)

JustRob said:


> Well, the good old days of the hunter-gatherers could be a candidate. Maybe the turning point was when the idea that land could be owned became popular. I understand that the US has even unilaterally decided that owning land beyond the Earth is now a legal right for their residents. It would be unfair to blame it all on Mark Twain though as he was only echoing a long-felt belief. Once you own the whole hill the only way is down.



I agree that humanity works best at a tribal level, but, even then there's always that one tribe that just needs to be wiped out... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 30, 2015)

Terry D said:


> I agree that humanity works best at a tribal level, but, even then there's always that one tribe that just needs to be wiped out... I'm just sayin'.



I actually dislike any tribal behaviour insofar as it involves conflict. Hence my remark about the US, which was only an example, not a singularity. The principle would work if mankind could actually organise itself into just one tribe effectively because then there'd only be that one tribe that needed to be wiped out ... Didn't Mother Shipton prophesy something of that sort or was it an Aztec? 

If I prophesied that one day people would be able to prophesy the future, would that be considered a self-fulfilling prophecy and not believed? I don't think I'll ever make a good philosopher, but at least I'm philosophical about it.

Ah, it's almost time for dinner. Faith is rooted in ignorance, hope in ignorance of the future and charity in ignorance of why one needs what one has, but I need my dinner as much as the next person. Well, quite obviously my blood sugar level is getting low for me to be writing this drivel.


----------



## dither (Dec 30, 2015)

Not drivel JR.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 30, 2015)

You are living in the best of times "Right Now"  your just too busy looking at the hole and not the donut as they say.

  About 17 million people lost their lives during world war 1.  About 50 to 80 million during world war 2   While there is battle and strife in the world today, things in retrospect are pretty peaceful.

Stalin killed almost 50 million of his own countrymen 

Mao managed to kill almost 45 million of his own countrymen in just two years 

Smallpox killed about 300 million people from 430 BC till about 1979
The Spanish Flu killed upwards of a million people in just two years.
The black death killed about 75 million in a span of just over 400 years.

We eat better,  have better health and live longer lives than ever before. We have more free time to complain and whine, and have the ability to use mass media that lets people from all over the world know our silliest fears and goofy worries. Anyone  can "and does" share with the world how they stubbed their big toe and are depressed today. 


*
Suck it up you whining fools, and enjoy the day for you have no idea how fortunate your are to be born of this time. * 

The pinnacle of time from which we have declined was the question that was asked?

 Tomorrow will be better than today.

 I can't see the future but I have no problem at all seeing the past.   Wisdom comes from understanding that first.

I am not an optimist but a historian.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 30, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> You are living in the best of times "Right Now"  your just too busy looking at the hole and not the donut as they say.
> 
> About 17 million people lost their lives during world war 1.  About 50 to 80 million during world war 2   While there is battle and strife in the world today, things in retrospect are pretty peaceful.




BEFORE WWI, there was a sense of peace too, but it was true peace. People back then were optimistic and hopeful. They looked forward.

Now?

People are scared no matter where they live. People have always been scared... but now there is real reason behind that fear. 

Forgive me for being so bleak, but the first world war, and the second... they all but eliminated that sense of peace. 

Optimism is great. I agree with you about being thankful for what we have.

But saying things are MORE peaceful than before WWI is something that most historians would disagree with. 

Disease and accidents are more frequent. Car accidents? Anyone? And an overuse of antibiotics only increases their resistances. People in modern days are getting sick with old diseases that have adapted. People are scared that the next one will spread even further, until eventually it kills us all. 

Having media and more information sharing certainly does amplify paranoia, yes. 

Wars have always existed. Disease too. Violence.  And now, there are more people, faster communication, and more war as a result. Arguing about the number is pointless.

But morals? 

They are declining faster. 

BUT as the OP was discussing prophecy... My two cents... and I hate quoting, so, ignore this if you don't care but... 2 Timothy 3:1-5. <,< 

Tomorrow will be worse, if you ask me. 

I'm optimistic about my own life. I will find happiness regardless of what happens and if it was prophesied. But Earth itself? We're gonna blow it up sooner or later.


----------



## Gofa (Dec 30, 2015)

Ahh.   Giddy up my hobby horse.  I spy with my little eye something beginning with donut hole

malaria kills 500,000 to 700,000 every year   70% children and in Africa   Not a valuable market and without real money so who cares

you want oh dear how sad never mind judgment in the here and now. 5,000,000 in last 10 years. 

What about the next 10 years.  Another 5,000,000.  

Dont have to turn too many rocks to find eeeeewwwww in the here and now

sad but true

Plasticweld 
*"Suck it up you whining fools, and enjoy the day for you have no idea how fortunate your are to be born of this time."*

One of my favourite sayings and a thing I choose to exact on all who would see ill become of me or in my time

*Living well is the best revenge*


----------



## dither (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe it's all in the mind, how a person sees things, and maybe i just don't belong in this world.

Oh if only 'if only'if only.

All i see is bad although on a personal level i can't deny that my life isn't bad, yet.

But i am scared for the future. My future, society and my place in it.

And i wish i hadn't started this.

Apologies Book Cook.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 31, 2015)

Dither, maybe it is more about hope than prophecy, history and as Gofa  points out is about knowledge of the world around us.  It is a small thing but many times in life I have lived next to a cemetery, I have one as a neighbor now.  It has always been a place to walk the dog or as a kid play cops and robbers.   One of the stark realities of a cemetery when you look at the those that occupy the space is that a lot of them had pretty short lives; next to mom and dad are the graves of their kids that did not make into adulthood.  As a parent and grandparent that little bit of reality is not  lost on me.  It is expected today that your kids will live.  Crow mentioned the days before world war 1 and 2 and offered how that time there was a  better chance of hope, somehow dealing with the loss of family members takes some of the shine off that apple.  The passage mentioned, 2 Timothy 3:1-5 has been quoted since I was a little kid as a sign of the times. it is just a hunch but I bet that passage has been thrown around since Timothy first penned it. There will always be those who chose to believe the worst, always guys like me who always see the best in everything and opportunity on every corner. The difference between the two philosophies is that I wake up ready to seize the day and conquer the world, and then go to bed at the end of the day to sleep soundly to dream about doing it all again the next day... I am off to conquer the world :}


----------



## dither (Dec 31, 2015)

PW,
i wake up defeated, can't ever remember being any different.
And it's - my life is - such an awful waste.
Just a miserable old so and so.

Can't say that i envy you, i can't imagine feeling like that, ever.


----------



## Gofa (Dec 31, 2015)

Focus on the chips D
life the universe and everything is captured in a perfect chip
so long as you keep buying, the Chip will be with you
remember the sacred salt and the holy vinegar and you have the trinity
heaven on earth is a good chip D if only for that second when you bite in 

Its 2016 here already the future and my tomorrow holds chips


----------



## JustRob (Dec 31, 2015)

I am tempted to write more on this subject, but that would give away the entire plot of my trilogy and I don't want to do that, not before time. We potential prophets have a saying "Know, don't tell," but some novices just don't understand how important that is.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 31, 2015)

The following is an extract of a new part of my jottings I am presently preparing:

*The Times They Are A-Changing*
​ 
It is hardly surprising that so many of you are presently struggling with coming to terms with their earthly existence. The reason for this is that those who are ready for the final stage of the third evolutionary grade in the school of Earth life have brought with them into their present lifetime some of their most ancient Karmic debts that are still waiting to be redeemed. This has to happen before any one of you can be released into the greater freedom of the Aquarian Age.

One of the protest singers of your world, Bob Dylan, way back in the sixties in one of his songs declared: ‘The times they are a-changing.’ As your planet’s vibrations are being speeded up with ever increasing intensity, this is indeed what they have been doing for quite a while. Nothing and no-one can hold back the march of time and progress, and who in their right senses would want to do it in any case?

As many of you know by now, all life is on an evolutionary spiral that moves ever forwards and upwards, never back. This is happening whether some of you, My beloved children of the Earth, like it or not. My great plan of life provides that each one of you individually and all of you together, the same as all other lifeforms, are slowly but surely evolving into ever more beautiful and perfect beings, in your case members of the human family.

This applies to you especially whilst playing the role of earthlings. In the course of many lifetimes each one of you is meant to steadily grow wiser and kinder, more thoughtful, tolerant and respectful towards yourselves and those around you, as well as everything else that shares your beautiful planet with you. Through the learning you gain from working your way through your own experiences, each subsequent lifetime on the Earth plane helps you to slowly but surely grow in wisdom and understanding.

One major turning point in your earthly education is reached when you wake up from your spiritual slumbers and find out that all life, including yours, is subject to My Universal laws. The most relevant one for you earthlings is the law of cause and effect, known as the law of Karma. It decrees that everything has to return to its source. The corollary of this is that any kind of suffering you inflict on those around you, human and animal alike, during any one of your earthly sojourns, must return to you like a boomerang. When any kind of emotional/spiritual/physical suffering you once caused returns to you, you find out first hand what pain is and feels like. Through the suffering you yourself have to endure you gradually evolve into a more compassionate, loving and kind, honest and truthful being.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *​


----------



## Gofa (Dec 31, 2015)

See D chips with karma sauce sacred salt and holy vinegar   
The meaning of life expressed one bite at a time 
Truthful chips, I hear, spoken in a Yoda accent 
compassionate they be 
May the Chip be with you always D


----------



## JustRob (Jan 1, 2016)

I am currently reading _The Arrow Of Time _by Peter Coveney and Roger Highfield. This is an acclaimed book on the scientific development of the concept of time having a distinct direction, so ought to help me to put my own experiences into context. I am only seventy pages into it so far but no doubt eventually they will get to the point ...

Just for a moment there I was being serious, but it never lasts long.


----------

